# Redlands



## hunter_463 (Oct 15, 2012)

Will be in Redlands in two weeks. Was wondering if anyone has been down there and if there are any reports of what is goin on there.


----------



## KYHUNTER IN GA (Oct 15, 2012)

Haven't been there this year.  Didn't see much last year and GON had Redlands drop significantly on the success rate.  Decided to go further north this year.


----------



## hunter_463 (Oct 15, 2012)

I done extremely well there last year. Killed several there and did some of my friends.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Oct 16, 2012)

Get away from well used areas and look for sign, you'll find deer.


----------



## hunter_463 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a great place to hunt down there already. I was just wondering if anyone has seen any chasing or anything like that yet.


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 17, 2012)

Hunted last Saturday only.  Only 5 deer signed out as of 1430 that afternoon.

I didn't see anything during the am hunt.  Sat till quarter after 12..

I did see 2 that evening.  Late.  First one showed up around 5 till 7..

I couldn't make it's head out to fully confirm it was a doe, so I let it walk.

About 15 min later, another deer came in.  Now it was getting pretty dark...  This one made it up to 35yds....  Was pretty sure it was a doe, but...........  Still couldn't confirm it fully, so let it walk too..

Only have 1 buck tag left and I'm saving it for a nice one.


----------



## hunter_463 (Oct 17, 2012)

I killed four in three days down there last year and seen plenty other ones. Plan to go back to the same
Spot and put my son there this year in hopes he gets his first.


----------



## KYHUNTER IN GA (Oct 19, 2012)

Redlands is up and down.  Like I said, at least the "signed out" deer numbers dropped significantly last year.  Doesn't mean that guys aren't killing deer...just not as many signed out.  I am sure people had success.  I killed one there last year, but put in a bunch of miles and hours.  I headed north this year to stay closer to home and spend those road hours in the field.  Good luck and shoot straight!!!


----------



## hunter_463 (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah your right to much shooting going on the wma. I am sure people aren't doing what they
Are suppose to. Good luck to you!


----------



## dirtroaddispatch (Oct 21, 2012)

Headed that direction this week.  Anyone have any luck on opening weekend?

Maybe the success rate dropped because of hunters only hunting a day or two, but signing in.  I know several people that have done that...


----------



## hunter_463 (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah a lot of people sign in multiple times and doesn't need to. Plus I'm sure there are some who doesn't sign deer out but only on there tags. I will be down there either Thursday night or Friday.


----------



## dirtroaddispatch (Oct 23, 2012)

I am going to try to go in the morning.  Have limited chances to go this year and hope that tomorrow is the day!  Anyone having any luck?

________________________________________________________
"The best stories begin with a dirtroad..."


----------



## Munkywrench (Nov 5, 2012)

I was out at Watson Spring Archery area today scouting some stand locations and I saw a ton of good sign. Mainly doe, with a very few buck tracks mixed in. The best sign I saw was the fact that there was only one set of human tracks in the area and it was followed by a drag mark. Judging by the garbage they left by the road they were using doe in heat to pull him in.

By the way, if you hunt an area leave it better than when you found it! This guy left paper towels with blood on them laying around along with a water bottle. Thats not including all of the other trash in the area. guys this is some beautiful land, lets each do our part to keep it that way for ourselves and for our children. 

OK sorry Ill get off of my soap box now, this really ticked me off lol


----------



## dirtroaddispatch (Nov 8, 2012)

Watson Spring is a beautiful area.  It was kind of dumped on though when I was there two weeks ago.  I cleaned up a lot of stuff when I left.  I normally keep a trash bag in my pack to take stuff out if I am not dragging a deer.  Disappointing that we have to clean up after outdoors people that should care more.

Anyone else seeing any activity?  Driving home tonight I saw does feeding in a field.  I thought they would be more active right now...

___________________________________________________
"The best stories begin with a dirtroad..."


----------



## Bucky T (Nov 12, 2012)

I've picked up after slobs out there too.......  I do however leave any old Budweiser pop top can that I find.  Sort of a nostalgic feeling seeing them out there.  LOL!  Figured if nobody has picked them up in 30+yrs, they need to stay put.

LOL!


----------



## hunter_463 (Nov 12, 2012)

Going down during thanksgiving week. Anyone headed down during that time?


----------



## dirtroaddispatch (Nov 12, 2012)

Been there this week.  Heard some deer but still too many leaves.  I will be hunting off and on over the next few weeks.  Anyone having any luck?


----------



## hunter_463 (Nov 24, 2012)

Been here since Thursday morning seen eight so far with to on the ground. Seems like there still in the hardwoods. Got two so far and missed another. There is a lot of shooting going on here today.


----------



## dirtroaddispatch (Nov 25, 2012)

Hunted 6 out of 8 days two weeks ago and saw two deer after dark.  Glad to see that they are moving finally...


----------



## hunter_463 (Nov 25, 2012)

Is what we done was get close to property lines and whatch those lines. catch them coming out of private property on to wma land. We believe they have been pushed into areas like this because of the hunting pressure that redlands receive. It worked great for us.


----------



## tempest07 (Nov 26, 2012)

I was there this past weekend sinces friday an came home lastnite an didnt even see a deer. Didnt even see any signs really. Hunted off boswell rd off hwy 15 going towards check station


----------



## dirtroaddispatch (Nov 26, 2012)

Spent 6 hours out there tonight and heard one shot and only one deer signed out tonight. Slow season out there but several new deer signed out from Thanksgiving week. Good luck if you head out there.


----------



## dirtroaddispatch (Dec 1, 2012)

Another slow day at Redlands. Didn't see anything but squirrels and ducks. Very few new signed out deer...


----------

